# Formal vs Evening.



## Moon Child (Oct 9, 2022)

Hey all  

Just writing a story and in trying to decide what my MC is wearing in her opening scene I came across a question Google just doesn't answer! You'd think it would be a simple question  I'm unsure myself as the terms are used interchangeably.  So, thought I could ask here. 

What's the difference between a formal dress and  an evening dress?


----------



## Ladyserpentine (Oct 9, 2022)

I guess evening dresses tend to be slinkier? For formal, think prom/red carpet. Silks and satins, off-shoulder necklines, a-line or ballgown silhouettes, maybe even some crinoline underskirts. For evening, the only real rule is the length- should be ankle to full-length. Color palette is generally darker, and silhouettes tend to be on the slimmer side- column to a-line. However, in women's fashion, there is a lot of playing with the rules, and there is definitely plenty of overlap within these two categories, so I have seen them used interchangeably.
Of course, these are all just observations from a mere fashion "enthusiast," but if you want the information from a bonified fashion professional, I think we have to summon @Taylor


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just writing a story and in trying to decide what my MC is wearing in her opening scene I came across a question Google just doesn't answer! You'd think it would be a simple question  I'm unsure myself as the terms are used interchangeably.  So, thought I could ask here.
> 
> What's the difference between a formal dress and  an evening dress?



Formal dress refers to a formal or black-tie event.  That means tuxedos or suits and ties for men and formal length/floor-length gowns for women.

You likely wouldn't see the term "evening dress" on an invitation.  Although it's a term that means basically the same thing for women.  But an "evening dress" refers to the garment itself, whereas "formal dress," refers to the mode of dress for both men and women.

*dress: *
noun

1. a one-piece garment worn by women and girls that covers the body and extends down over the legs:  _(evening dress)_
2. clothing of a specified kind for men or women:  _(formal dress)_

Thanks, @Ladyserpentine for your trust.


----------



## JBF (Oct 9, 2022)

Relative to the above…what would be the cutoff between black-tie and white-tie, assuming the latter is still in use?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2022)

JBF said:


> Relative to the above…what would be the cutoff between black-tie and white-tie, assuming the latter is still in use?


White tie is only for royal or state dinners, which these days means with a president, queen, king, or other significant government officials.


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 10, 2022)

Ladyserpentine said:


> I guess evening dresses tend to be slinkier? For formal, think prom/red carpet. Silks and satins, off-shoulder necklines, a-line or ballgown silhouettes, maybe even some crinoline underskirts. For evening, the only real rule is the length- should be ankle to full-length. Color palette is generally darker, and silhouettes tend to be on the slimmer side- column to a-line. However, in women's fashion, there is a lot of playing with the rules, and there is definitely plenty of overlap within these two categories, so I have seen them used interchangeably.
> Of course, these are all just observations from a mere fashion "enthusiast," but if you want the information from a bonified fashion professional, I think we have to summon @Taylor



Thank you darling! It helps a lot 



Taylor said:


> Formal dress refers to a formal or black-tie event.  That means tuxedos or suits and ties for men and formal length/floor-length gowns for women.
> 
> You likely wouldn't see the term "evening dress" on an invitation.  Although it's a term that means basically the same thing for women.  But an "evening dress" refers to the garment itself, whereas "formal dress," refers to the mode of dress for both men and women.
> 
> ...



Thank you, darling! I understand it now


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 10, 2022)

In the UK a formal dress would be something you would wear to work (if you work in an office setting or school).  An evening dress would be something I would wear to a party in the evening.  Like the infamous little black number.  (aka a nice black evening dress).


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 10, 2022)

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> In the UK a formal dress would be something you would wear to work (if you work in an office setting or school).  An evening dress would be something I would wear to a party in the evening.  Like the infamous little black number.  (aka a nice black evening dress).



Thank you, darling. I'm a Brit but didn't know the difference. I'll have to think about what my MC wears. A small detail, yet important.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------

